# b16 Se-r



## Aeryn15 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey I'm looking for some parts for my B16 Se-r, If you have any for sale let me know I would really appreciate it. 


1. Se-r OEM drivers side and passenger side floor mats
2. Passenger side mirror head assembly- power glass


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Aeryn15 said:


> Hey I'm looking for some parts for my B16 Se-r, If you have any for sale let me know I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 1. Se-r OEM drivers side and passenger side floor mats
> 2. Passenger side mirror head assembly- power glass


Try the junkyards - you'll probably have better luck finding them there.


----------

